# Artist's 'donkey' bench pattern?



## IwoodifIcould (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi! Does anyone have or know where I could get a pattern for one of these? It can't be that hard to make and I could certainly make one for less than $100++ !

Thanks in advance 

http://www.cheapjoes.com/art-supply/JR886009_32897_richeson-caballitto-donkey-bench-easel.asp


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Why not just buy a 1x12 and use that? Cut the various pieces to the length you want, get a couple of strong hinges and you're finished. Looks like you could fairly easily determine the lengths of the parts based on the video link you posted.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

check out the video. thats half you cut list right there


----------



## IwoodifIcould (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok - feeling stupid now. I wasn't even aware there was a video. I only saw the photo. (And don't have access to a real one - anymore.)

Sorry... 

:icon_redface:


----------

